# Festplatte enthält keine mit WinXP kompatible Partition



## The-Typhoon (22. September 2008)

*Festplatte enthält keine mit WinXP kompatible Partition*

Hallo Leute.
Ich brauche ganz dringend eure Hilfe..
Meine Hauptfestplatte hat Windows nicht mehr hochgefahren. Dort wodas Bootlogo kommen muss, ist nur folgende Meldung gekommen:
"Fehler beim Lesen des Datenträgers".
Dann hat ein Freund gesagt, ich soll XP neu rauf machen, hab ich dann versucht, kam folgende Meldung:
"WinXP kann nicht auf dieser Festplatte installiert werden, da die Festplatte möglicherweise beschädigt ist.
Hab ich die heute zum Geschäft gebracht, wird jez eingeschickt.
Jez wollt ich dann XP auf meiner zweiten Festplatte installieren, allerdings kommt da immer nur folgende Meldung:
"Einige STartdateien müssen auf die folgende Festplatte kopiert werden, um WinXP auf der ausgewählten Partition zu instzallieren.
Diese Festplatte enthält jedoch keine mit WinXP kompatible Partition."

Was muss ich machen, damit ich ein Betriebssystem da rauf bekomme?
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. September 2008)

*AW: Festplatte enthält keine mit WinXP kompatible Partition*

hmm, ich würd sagen formatieren, wenn du da noch wichtige daten drauf hast solltest du am besten vorher eine neue partition für windows erstellen!


----------



## killer89 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Festplatte enthält keine mit WinXP kompatible Partition*

"Keine mit Windows XP kompatible Partition" heißt im Klartext, dass das Dateisystem nicht zu Windows XP passt, das ist bei XP NTFS bei Win98 z.B. ist das noch FAT32, was wahrscheinlich auch bei deiner Platte der Fall sein wird, also einfach mit NTFS formatieren und dann wars das 

MfG


----------



## The-Typhoon (22. September 2008)

*AW: Festplatte enthält keine mit WinXP kompatible Partition*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> hmm, ich würd sagen formatieren, wenn du da noch wichtige daten drauf hast solltest du am besten vorher eine neue partition für windows erstellen!



Das ist ja genau das, was ich immer mache...
Ich erstelle eine neue Partition und versuche da XP rauf zu bekommen, was ja aber nur mit der Fehlermeldung dokumentiert wird..
Und auf der Platte hab ich meine kompletten wichtigen Daten drauf, also Musik (gut 3000 Lieder), etwas über 100 Videos und knapp 1000 Bilder....
Das muss ich schon iwie alles retten, heißt also, dass ich nur sehr ungern die komplette Platte formatieren will... Außerdem war die Platte bereits in NTFS formatiert, nicht in FAT32...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. September 2008)

*AW: Festplatte enthält keine mit WinXP kompatible Partition*

komisch,
also wo genau kommt die fehlermeldung jetzt?
wenn du ne XP cd drin hast und eine festplatte auswählen sollst zum drauf installieren, oder wo?


----------



## The-Typhoon (22. September 2008)

*AW: Festplatte enthält keine mit WinXP kompatible Partition*

Cd einlegen -> Starten -> Lizenzvertrag mit F8 zustimmen ->dann kommt diese Auflistung der verfügbaren Partitionen-> dann wähle ich bei "unpartitionierter bereich" E aus, heißt also Partition erstellen -> Windows in diese Partition installieren -> Fehlermeldung...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. September 2008)

*AW: Festplatte enthält keine mit WinXP kompatible Partition*



The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Cd einlegen -> Starten -> Lizenzvertrag mit F8 zustimmen ->dann kommt diese Auflistung der verfügbaren Partitionen-> dann wähle ich bei "unpartitionierter bereich" E aus, heißt also Partition erstellen -> Windows in diese Partition installieren -> Fehlermeldung...



den "unpartitionierter bereich" E musst du vorher formatieren! 
wenn der unpartitionierter, dann sind da ja auch keine daten drauf


----------



## The-Typhoon (22. September 2008)

*AW: Festplatte enthält keine mit WinXP kompatible Partition*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> den "unpartitionierter bereich" E musst du vorher formatieren!
> wenn der unpartitionierter, dann sind da ja auch keine daten drauf



ich komme so direkt nicht mal ans formatieren... das is ja auch n problem...

und ich weiß jez übrigens nich mehr wo unten und wo oben is..
grad hat das Geschäft angerufen wo ich die erste Platte hingebracht hab, dass die viele tests gemacht haben und die platte 100 prozent in ordnung ist.
wieso zeigt der mir dann bei xp installation an, dass er xp nich installieren kann, weil die festplatte beschädigt ist?
Man, is dasn monster virus oder was hier los? ôO


----------



## Thornscape (22. September 2008)

*AW: Festplatte enthält keine mit WinXP kompatible Partition*

Stichwort: Art der Partition

Du kannst Windows nur auf einer Primären Partition installieren. Logische Laufwerke innerhalb einer erweiterten Partition funktionieren nicht.
Lies dich dazu ein wenig ein, ich gehe davon aus, dass das dein Knackpunkt ist.

Wenn du die Platte neu partitionieren (und dann formatieren) willst, empfehle ich dir Knoppix (welches sich auch auf der PCGH-DVD befindet).
Mit dem integrierten Partitionsmanager kannst du einfach und schnell die Platte nach deinen Wünschen konfigurieren.


----------



## Railroadfighter (22. September 2008)

*AW: Festplatte enthält keine mit WinXP kompatible Partition*

Könnte durchaus ein Virus sein, der Windows lahmgelegt hat, und das zusammen mit der anderne Platte.


----------



## killer89 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Festplatte enthält keine mit WinXP kompatible Partition*

Wie soll denn das ein Virus sein, der die Windows-Installation von der CD blockiert??? Der müsste ja auf der CD sein... das mit der logischen/primären Partition kanns/wirds wohl eher sein.

MfG


----------

